
How much you can make working on a movie (Movie credits with salary) - AstroJetson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnTF3guz7EQ
======
AstroJetson
I've always wondered about this, so it's a big help. It helps explain all the
actors that are also waiting tables at the Cheese Cake Factory.

From what I've read other places, it can take five months to a year to finish
a movie. So some things may not be a great job.

Key missing job is the studio accountant that has a $200 million movie with
grosses over $1 billion and doesn't make a profit. With my lousy math skills
that's the perfect job for me.

